# Green/Provo in May



## kmudgn (Mar 10, 2015)

I live in NH and will be in SLC for a meeting in late April and will have the chance to do some fishing the first week of May. I am interested in what people think about trips on the Green and/or Provo during that time of year. I am not looking for info on "secret spots", but just general info on what one could expect at that time of year.

Thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Both can fish really well in May. Are you looking at a DIY, or hiring a guide? 

There is EXCELLENT public access on the Provo - both middle (between Jordanelle and Deer Creek Reservoirs) and Lower - below Deer Creek. Flows are fairly stable in May on both sections, as water is held during run-off for storage. The way this winter has been, run off will probably be done by then. 

I've fished the Provo quite a bit in May and had really good luck. We have had a really weird winter in the mountain west this year - very little moisture and really warm temperatures. So I'm expecting that the late May or even June hatches will be on in early May. But the Provo is always an excellent nymphing river. Pheasant tails, WD40s, copper johns, sow bugs, in 16-20 sizes can produce year round. In May you can probably catch some decent mayfly hatches and maybe some decent caddis hatches. It is easy wading, and access is good. If you've fished smallish rivers, you'll find fish. 

Someone better versed on the Green can respond. My own thoughts are you would do well to hire a guide there, and float the A section. I've only fished it a few times so I'm not the right person to really comment on it. 

If you stay in the Salt Lake area, the Weber is also a great river. The section below Rockport Reservoir, from Wanship downstream has good public access and fishes really well. I'd certainly put it on the agenda if you have a few days and want to try a couple of different streams.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

There really isn't a bad time to fish either of those rivers. They both might have high water on any given day but both fish well after the levels stabilize, even if it is still high. If you have the time/money, a float down the green is always worth while.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

The Provo is only 45 minutes to an hour away from SLC and the Green is about 3.5 hours away. Both rivers have great access, Provo has road access along much of it and the Green has two primary vehicle access points -- one right below the dam and the other about 7 miles below at Little Hole. If you don't have the means or desire to float the Green, a good trail follows the river from the dam down to well past Little Hole and there is always as good of fishing from shore as from a boat. My friends and I usually catch plenty from shore without the need to hike much. Pick a spot where you can see lots of fish and stick with it trying various patterns until you get a positive response. Should be some good dry and nymph action going on at that time using midge, mayfly and scud patterns. Check with the local fly shops or on this forum for the latest when you get here.


----------



## kmudgn (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. I am going to use a guide for a Green float and will try to DIY a wade on the Provo


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

kmudgn said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestions. I am going to use a guide for a Green float and will try to DIY a wade on the Provo


 Sounds like you've got a good plan! You will love floating the Green...it's a seven mile float in an amazingly beautiful canyon. Not a shortage of fish either in the clear, cold water. The Provo is fun too, but a much different experience. If you like smaller rivers, it's awesome. It gets fished a ton, so if you can hit it on a weekday you will enjoy it more. Let us know how you do!


----------

